# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Crecida e inundaciones del Arga, Navarra

## Luján

Imágenes de la crecida del Arga en Navarra. (Diario de Navarra)

http://www.diariodenavarra.es/multim..._pamplona.html

----------


## Luján

La crecida del Arga ya va por el Ebro, camino de Tudela y Zaragoza.

Gráficas del SAIH Ebro.

Arga en Burlada:


Arga en Extauri:


Arga en Funes:


Ebro En Castrejón:


Ebro en Zaragoza:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La crecida del Arga ya va por el Ebro, camino de Tudela y Zaragoza.
> 
> Gráficas del SAIH Ebro.
> 
> Arga en Extauri:
> 
> 
> Arga en Burlada:
> 
> ...


Parece que no se ven, Lujan.
Anda que vaya la que se ha liado en dos días.
Y la que hay liada en media Europa. Vaya mes de Junio  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

Cierto. Como cambian las gráficas constantemente, la url se actualilza y ya no sirven. Ahora me pongo a descargarlas y resubirlas, a ver si se sigue viendo el pico.


EDIT:

Arreglado. Además, las he ordenado según la marcha del agua y he añadido Zaragoza.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya pico de crecida que ha tenido. Menos mal que durado poco , y se ha relajado ya.

----------


## Luján

Esperemos que las lluvias previstas para estos días no agraven el problema y creen una nueva inundación.

----------

